# Some photography from the UK!



## Teshi (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey all, I tend to be a bit of a photo nerd so ill share some of my work.


















































































Few from my Flickr





































Enjoy


----------



## Beltane (Jul 23, 2009)

Great pics! Thanks for posting.


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

those are sooooooooooooooooo cool


----------



## Zombots (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow! Those are really cool; nice work!


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

okay i give up, how do you get that motion look?


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow, those are some great shots! Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## Teshi (Oct 30, 2009)

mathjak107 said:


> those are sooooooooooooooooo cool





Zombots said:


> Wow! Those are really cool; nice work!





chicagofan00 said:


> Wow, those are some great shots! Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:





Beltane said:


> Great pics! Thanks for posting.


Thanks guys.  Should have more tomorrow from our annual crew meet. 



mathjak107 said:


> okay i give up, how do you get that motion look?


A painful amount of spending, a car rig, some photoshopping and plenty of patience. :rofl: Here is a quick run down.

I used a Pro Mount SM8 kit from a company called Fast Films who provide a lot of gear to the fans who watch Top Gear.

This is what the shot looked like setting up.









Add in a few MPH









Then start the pain of putting it all together and get the final result.









Link to a 1280x800 version wallpaper here

Same setup with a VW Golf









Photoshopped









One more of the rig itself with camera mounted to give you an idea. Canon 5D and a Sigma 12-24









What I got


----------



## daydreamer69 (Oct 7, 2009)

dam teshi, thats some crazy set-up!
incredible pics!
keep'em coming


----------



## The Otherside (Jun 30, 2009)

Teshi said:


> Hey all, I tend to be a bit of a photo nerd so ill share some of my work.


:jawdrop::bow:


----------



## faceman (Sep 9, 2009)

Great rig shots! Did you drive it or push it for those? Sweet work.


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

Awesome rig shots ... that brake one is so cool


----------



## Teshi (Oct 30, 2009)

The Otherside said:


> :jawdrop::bow:


One more for you then










faceman said:


> Great rig shots! Did you drive it or push it for those? Sweet work.


The Imola Red e46 M3 was driven. Generally pushed


Gig103 said:


> Awesome rig shots ... that brake one is so cool


Thanks, not worked on many Mercs these days but would like to try them aagin some more. Their emblem looks great in motion.


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

Teshi said:


> Thanks, not worked on many Mercs these days but would like to try them aagin some more. Their emblem looks great in motion.


Speaking of emblems, from what I have heard the emblem on the RR Phantom wheels is weighted so it stays in place while the rest of the wheel is rotating. That would also be awesome to capture in person! Now we just need to find one to photograph!


----------



## Teshi (Oct 30, 2009)

Gig103 said:


> Speaking of emblems, from what I have heard the emblem on the RR Phantom wheels is weighted so it stays in place while the rest of the wheel is rotating. That would also be awesome to capture in person! Now we just need to find one to photograph!


Im sure if I sweet talk my friend to let me borrow his rental company's RR, that could be worth trying out for kicks. Not sure if he would like rubber suction pads over a Phantom. :rofl:


----------

